# Flounder for breakfast.



## WNCRick (Sep 24, 2007)

<a href="http://s1119.photobucket.com/user/wncrick/media/SANY0255_zps181ddb60.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1119.photobucket.com/albums/k637/wncrick/SANY0255_zps181ddb60.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo SANY0255_zps181ddb60.jpg"/></a>


----------



## dlpetrey (Oct 30, 2013)

LOL! I love it! The breakfast of champions right there.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!


----------



## Bocefus (Apr 19, 2010)

Yep, add the white rowe (aka grits) and plate of fatback (aka bacon) and you have one fine southern boy breakfast.


----------



## WNCRick (Sep 24, 2007)

funny you mention fatback, it thought that was steak till I was about 13....


----------

